# Deutsch -> Englisch



## Guest (11. Okt 2007)

Hi,

ich habe mein erstes bi-linguales Programm angefangen und mir ist es fast peinlich, doch weis ich nicht was manche Sachen auf Englisch bedeuten.

Kopieren = Copy, Einfügen = Paste, aber Ausschneiden = Cut ???

Ist auch bei englischsprachiger Software ein OK-Button ein OK-Button?

Sagt man anstelle von Beenden Exit, Close, Shutdown oder Quit?


----------



## Jockel (11. Okt 2007)

Ausschneiden = Cut
Beenden = Exit
OK = OK

Schon mal dran gedacht, einfach bei einem Programm zu schauen, welches du auf englisch hast?!


----------



## Guest (11. Okt 2007)

Habe ich nicht :bae:


----------



## Jockel (11. Okt 2007)

Man könnte sich ja auch eins besorgen.


----------



## byte (11. Okt 2007)

Hilf Dir selbst: http://dict.leo.org/


----------



## Jockel (11. Okt 2007)

Ich präferiere ja mittlerweile http://www.dict.cc/


----------



## Guest (11. Okt 2007)

So ein Dictonary hilft aber nur bedingt, denn wenn ein Wort zich übersetzungen hat (wie eben zb Ausschneiden), kann man unter umständen nur raten. Und da es ja um Fachterminologie geht ist es etwas kritisch.

"Man könnte sich ja auch eins besorgen."

Könnte man. Man könnte aber auch einfach nett fragen und sich von einem User namens Jockel helfen lassen.  Dankeschön


----------



## Murray (15. Okt 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist auch bei englischsprachiger Software ein OK-Button ein OK-Button?


Eigentlich ist er das nur in einer englischsprachigen Software (dort allerdings wohl meist ohne den Bindestrich). "OK" kann man als Begriff sicher noch durchgehen lassen (wenn es auch besser wäre, einen zum jeweiligen Kontext passenden Begriff zu wählen, z.B. "Weiter" oder "Ja"); "Button" ist aber sicher noch kein anerkanntes deutsches Wort (das kommt aber bestimmt noch).



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sagt man anstelle von Beenden Exit, Close, Shutdown oder Quit?


Bei Desktop-Anwendungen wird der entsprechende Menüpunkt meist Exit, manchmal auch Quit genannt. Shutdown ist mehr das Herunterfahren eines Dienstes oder den ganzen Betriebssystems. Close steht eher für das Schließen eines Fensters, was nicht zwingend das Beenden der ganzen Anwendung bedeuten muss.


----------

